# New to composting



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

I want to build and maintain a composting bin or a composting pile. However i look a some of the instructions on how to make one and it is often gives very complicated instructions. Like it will say to measure Ph levels, measure nitrogen/carbon ratios and i even saw one that involved something called ("petrochemicals?").

So i wanted to ask if there was a 'simple' way to build and maintain a composting bin/pile for vegetable scraps, sawdust, grassclippings, etc. And what i mean by simple is just something that doesnt require you become a scientist to produce it correctly.

Any help?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

About the simplest way is to dump your compostables on the ground, make sure you turn the pile and keep it moist and let it break down. 

Cover it with plastic if you want to and nature will take it's course, when the pile cools down, mix it into your soil.

It doesn't take rocket science to compost scraps and grass clippings, some just would have you believe so.

Just avoid adding material to your pile that may have herbicide on it, that can cause a lot of heartache.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

No no no you need to send a whole bunch of money to Tirediron INC in return you will get the secrets of how to do what nature does is humans don't get in the way


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I decided to go with the 'dump it on the ground' method until I can get a pair of the drums. The on the ground method is working better than I thought. The three pumpkins my wife used for decoration disappeared in a couple of days as did the corncobs and carrots. I expect a volunteer to sprout out of that pile next fall. I should get close to a thousand pounds of steaks, roasts, and ground moose.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

When I was a kid, we had a low spot back near the well house. Grandpa wanted to get rid of the low area. Every year when the garden harvest was done we would chop up all the corn stalks and put them in the low areas. We would also throw in the cabbage roots, bean bushes, pea vines and anything else we removed from the garden. What the cows did not eat composted and after a few years there was no more low spot. As for the sawdust and animal waste we put it in a pile and in the fall we would till it into the garden after harvest.

Scraps did not go into the compost pile, the pigs, chickens, cows and dog ate all the scraps.


----------

